# anxiety and panic attacks



## donaldduck352

I've been lurking around here for a bit,and reading some posts.I got to say you all are a great caring bunch 

I usaully donn't talk about my health problems to others.But I'm probally not the only one going through this.

For the past month I've been going through a tuff time.My panic attacks have gotting so bad I cann't evan go into a store without feeling like I'm going to pass out.I've been missing work,donn't want to go anywere there are people.

My wife finnaly talked me into going to the doctor a few days ago and had attack there.A quart of blood later,he ran all kind of tests.Blood suger fine,cholest fine no liver problems no thyroid problems.So he put me on hydroxyzine.Been taking it for 2 days now and I feel worse,and he is closed today..
I know I'm not the only 1 with this condition.Does it get better??


----------



## goofie4goofy

I am not a doctor but your medication is an antihistimine.  I suffer from panic anxiety from time to time and I take Xanax, which is for panic anxiety.  You should either speak to your doctor or get another one.  The medication you are on WILL make you feel worse.  Xanax is specifically for panic anxiety and it works.


----------



## donaldduck352

Yea relized that also.Looked it up on web MD.Forgot to mention I have really bad rash wright now also.But the med is also good for anxiety,so it says..

This condition runs in my fammily.It just hit me later then others I guess.
Wish there was a way to get rid of the feeling without meds..


----------



## LeahA

It will take any medication up to two weeks to get in to your system.  I was on Zoloft 5 years ago and when I first went on I felt worse than I had previously.  Please be patient, hang in there, give it time.  Do not discontinue until you talk to your doctor and remember to ask your doctor if you have any questions.


----------



## annie1995

First off  .  Anxiety is horrible.  I have suffered with it for years.  Oddly enough the only time I am anxiety free is in Disney  too bad I can't live there.  Anyhoo, I have been taking Zoloft for almost 3 months now.  I felt really strange when I first started it, but am feeling better now.  Although I am on a super super small dose, and my doc is suggesting I up it a bit I haven't so it makes me wonder if I could even feel better then I do now.  Please talk to your doctor next week.  Maybe he can find a more anxiety specific medicine for you to try.  And I agree, give it time.  I was told upwards of 4 weeks.  Good Luck and you are not alone


----------



## donaldduck352

Thank you all for your comments.I've seen my mom and sister(younger)deal with this for years and never understood.Now I see what they are dealing with.It's a horrible feeling.I've always been the outgoing one.Now it seems like my candle is going out..Donn't worry no thoughts of hurting myself or anything.Just cann't deal with large crowds or small without feeling like getting out of there,or if I donn't it feels like I'm going to pass out 
Never felt this way and trying to deal with it is hard.

Really donn't think the med the doc gave me is wright,but hopefully in time it will do what he prescribed it for.Just want to be me again thats all.

On another note,most insurance donn't cover conditions like this.Sad the more I study on this,thers alot of people out there that deal with this with no-coverage


----------



## Shugardrawers

Donald-

We are headed out to dinner but I wanted to tell you to please check your PMs later tonight.  I believe I can contribute something here but I'm in a rush at the moment.  In the meantime, NO, you are NOT the only one  

Tammy


----------



## ERICS MUM

Have you thought about  seeing a qualified counsellor for "talking therapy" ?

I have suffered from depression and some anxiety for several years and found that talking about it with a professional helps a lot.  It has not "cured" me but has given me ways to manage it. 

Good luck, its a nasty illness that reduces your "world" greatly.

Linda

PS I have a very good book called "Feel the fear and do it anyway" by Susan Jeffers.  It is not specifically aimed at anxiety and panic but it does help the reader develop confidence to work through negative feelings and build a more active life.  If you cannot face going to the book shop and searching for it, try E Bay - I bought mine there and there were many copies going cheap.


----------



## dee47

Are these anxiety attacks only in specific situations? (You mentioned crowds). I used to have a MAJOR anxiety issue with driving on the highway. I mean, I couldn't sleep the night before I had to drive on a highway, I would get nauseous, lightheaded, and started hyperventilating. I'd be fine when someone else drove, but...I worked with an anxiety specialist (no meds) who forced me to drive on the highway (starting with 1 exit, and gradually increasing the distance). It took 18 months, but now I only have a problem in bad weather, and even that is way less than it used to be. My point is that if you have a specific anxiety (such as crowds), desensitization therapy might work for you.

If it's a generalized anxiety disorder, though, you need meds. And like other people pointed out, it takes time for the right level to build in your blood stream for you to start feeling the effects. Please talk to your doctor. And hang in there. You're not alone!


----------



## goofie4goofy

I hope you are feeling better.  

I re read your original post.  You did not mention that you have depression, but specifically anxiety attacks.  I also mentioned that I too have anxiety attacks.....don;t know what the triggers are but they make you feel like you are going to die.

Besides Xanax (which works in a matter of minutes....not weeks and is taken at the onset of an attack) I have learned to talk myself out of it.  Meaning that when I feel that horrible familiar feeling, I talk myself into a calm.  When I can't that's when I take a pill.  

It's a funny thing but I know some other people who also take the same medication and just knowing you have a "pill in your pocket" makes you feel better and most times I now find myself not needing it as much.  

The good thing about Xanax is that it is not a daily medication, you only take it when you feel an attack coming on and it works 100 percent.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

I am so sorry this is happening to you and I know that the group of people that are here will help you if they can with advice on meds etc... 

Please do keep us in the loop on how you are doing.. I do not have any expertise in this area, but I see that some of our regulars are here posting and we all do our best to reach out to each other.. 

Take care of yourself.


----------



## donaldduck352

Unfortanly I leen To beer for help to help sometimes(Idonn't like drinking)I enjoy beer in moderation,a few every once and A while not to the point of oblivion.
Been looking on-line with the self help stuff.Taking the bull by the horns Just donn't understand that at all!!

There has to be A better way...

Thank you all for your input.Anything wright now is helpful


----------



## donaldduck352

Update:Just back from the doc.Paxil for the long term,Hi-blood med for Hi-blood.It was178/119.So hi-blood med till the Paxil kicks in.And valium for the tuff times.
Never liked taking pills,but if this will take the feeling away so be it..

Thank you all that posted,it makes the world feel better when others care


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

I dealt with severe anxiety when my dad passed away. He died in 2003 and it really didn't hit me until my wedding in 2006. I was having severe chest pains and felt like I was going to die. I went to the ER on two separate occasions and not once was anxiety ever mentioned. I went to a family doctor and he noticed my symptoms were consistent w/ severe anxiety/panic attacks. He started me on Xanax (1 mg) and it REALLY helped! I also had Valium for the really tough times. I took the Xanas for about a year and now I only need to take it when I travel or if I'm faced with an extremely stressful situation. I also went to therapy a few times. It really helped to talk to someone about why I was feeling so bad. I really never allowed myself to deal w/ my father's death in the appropriate manner. I just suppressed everything and it came to a head at my wedding. I felt so much better after I allowed myself to open up and confront what was causing the anxiety. 

I'm glad to hear that you started some new meds. Don't be discouraged if the Paxil doesn't help. It took me several doctor visits and different types of meds before I found what really helped me. You just have to be persistent and know that things will get better eventually. Good luck!!


----------



## donaldduck352

WDWRocksMySocks said:


> I dealt with severe anxiety when my dad passed away. He died in 2003 and it really didn't hit me until my wedding in 2006. I was having severe chest pains and felt like I was going to die. I went to the ER on two separate occasions and not once was anxiety ever mentioned. I went to a family doctor and he noticed my symptoms were consistent w/ severe anxiety/panic attacks. He started me on Xanax (1 mg) and it REALLY helped! I also had Valium for the really tough times. I took the Xanas for about a year and now I only need to take it when I travel or if I'm faced with an extremely stressful situation. I also went to therapy a few times. It really helped to talk to someone about why I was feeling so bad. I really never allowed myself to deal w/ my father's death in the appropriate manner. I just suppressed everything and it came to a head at my wedding. I felt so much better after I allowed myself to open up and confront what was causing the anxiety.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you started some new meds. Don't be discouraged if the Paxil doesn't help. It took me several doctor visits and different types of meds before I found what really helped me. You just have to be persistent and know that things will get better eventually. Good luck!!




Thank you.It is a tough rode as you know.Seems like the Paxil is starting to work.Along with the valiums I can see the light,yet still dim.But its there,and its giving me some hope of having a normal life again.

Thank you all for the support.I'll keep you posted on my progress


----------



## Mackey Mouse

Please do not think I am self righteous here, because I am truly not.   I would attempt to let the meds work and do what they are suppose to do.   If after a while, they are not helping, you might have to try another one to see if it works better.   It is like me with GERD, the only one that works is Nexium.. why I don't know, but the insurance company made me try all the other ones and I suffered through that trial with terrible chest pain. until we got to the one that they did not want to pay for, but they had to as I went through the trials they asked me to.

OK.. on one of your posts you mentioned beer, please do read the contraindications on your meds and I believe it might say like do not consume alcohol while taking these meds..   I know some think that alcohol helps, but truly it is a depressant and can only bring you down....My DH always says that self medicating with alcohol is not the way.......and I do listen to him....he has far more experience with that than I....I do not drink because I do not like feeling of loss of control....and if I do have something socially, I am a one drink wonder...such a wuss.   So, not to be preaching to you.. just asking you to be careful and take care of yourself.. 

I hope you feel better each day..


----------



## donaldduck352

Thank you Macky.I was having a real bad day when I wrote that.I sat down and did drink a few.And I'm here to tell everyone that is going through this,its not the answer.It only makes it worse in my eyes.

I'm like you,a couple socialy(I'm talking 1 or 2 times a month)is my limit.

So anybody reading this take it from me,self medicating with booze is not the answer!!

The doc has me calling him everyother day to see how I'm progressing.He has already cut me back half dose on my blood pressure med.The rest he assures me will start working in its fullest in a couple of weeks.

Thank you again for caring.And if any one has the same thing going on in thier life let me know.I'll try to help you as much as I can,since I'm going and recoping from this...


----------



## donaldduck352

Just a fly-by to let you all know how I'm doing.

The Paxil is working.What a wonder drug.No side effects,well maybe 1 I'm hungery all the time.

I getting out and dealing with crowds better.And life in general.

Only been on it for almost 3 weeks and what a diff this has made in my life.They say 1 to 2 months before it takes full effect.I cann't wate,cause everyday is a blessing since I started..

Thank you all here for your prayers and thoughts.And the church we go to..

God bless and have a great day everyone..


P.S.--If any one has this going on in thier life please feel free to PM me.The lord and I can help!!!!

Your not alone and they are people out there that do care.Admitting and talking about it does help,trust me!!Read my siggie and think about it(learn to dance in the rain)


----------



## disneymarie

DD,
I too suffer. I have things that trigger though. last year I broke down and went on Lexapro. I never thought it would help as I thoght being educated and understanding life gives you lemons you have to work with them I could fix the world and me.

When I was young it was overwhelming death fear. Recently it was a hostile work environment. I have Ativan as a short term relief for panic/anxiety. 
I got myself to the doctors office and had a break down there begging to be let off work for two weeks and avoid the triggers. It ended up the hositlity turned to my hours being given to a younger unqualified daughter of a caseworker. I was told there was a lack of work. This started in march when they hired her and slowly was marginalized when they discovered I was on SSDI. 
I am seeing a psychiatrist that is great. she changed from PT to this late in life and lived with work place jealousy and hostility trying to make it miserable enough to quit.
I have breathing exersizes to stp panting from my chest rib cage and focusing on the diaphgram area just above belly button. I take 2 minutes for a refuel in quiet area. Mine is the recliner. 

i feel like I have a million things going in all directions, I ahve to take care of everyone, save the world, family but nothing left for myself. I don;t need it.
but I went from melt down to at least driving to the pharmacy, ice cream stand. A 20 minute trip. I actually went out of town overnight last week with the husband and no kids and did not melt down. I tink because he really showed me a nice relaxing slow passed time and great dinner out. I did not even count the mile markers home.
I know if I did not have the lexapro on board I could not have done it.... I never was able to leave home on a trip let alone with out the kids. So I am conformed to realize the right med in the right dosw will work.

But I had to tittle up. From 5 mg every other day, for a week to 5 mg for a day for three weeks, to 10 mg and after two months 20 mg. For awile I took 1/2 in am when I got up and the other half before driving and evening work or meetings.
I hope you can feel better. Try everything, don;t rule it out. I was never a believer, thought I was the toughest person and smart. Didn;t coount when unfocused and flaring.
dianne


----------



## megveg

thank got for this thread.

ive been avoiding the DIS due to my anxiety and panic attacks, ive had 2 that have landed me in the ER and i got ativan for liek 5 days after and it helped but now i have no help (no doctor or anything i feel like im all alone and no one will help)

my parents think its a joke and i can just get over it. the only person whos trying to help is my aunt who along with my uncle and cousin, have panic attacks too. 

i dont know my triggers, it feels like its everything, and now that my boyfriend of 1 year ended it and wont communicate to me why, thats not helping. he was the one person i could confide in and now hes gone and i feel so lost and alone. 

ive been tryign so hard to find help but i feel like no one believes i really have these issues. i get dizzy and light headed and nausious all the time and start hyperventilating and most of the time im home alone so i get even more afraid that i could die andi could never call 911 on myself because i feeel like theyll just tell me to calm down and once im in an attack thats the last thing i wanna hear cuz i get frustrated because i cant.

i dont get nervous or anything in crowds, just driving now since the 2nd panic attack that landed me in the ER happened as i was driving and i had to pull over and ive been scared to drive since. im afraid to leave my house because i dont know what could trigger an attack. 

it makes me dizzy and lightheaded even thinking about havign another attack, im so afraid to have another attack. and im terrified of having to go through all this alone.

if anyone has ANY information/ideas PLEASE pm me or something. i really feel like im fighting all by myself and no one realizes that this is something i cant do alone.


----------



## donaldduck352

disneymarie said:


> DD,
> I too suffer. I have things that trigger though. last year I broke down and went on Lexapro. I never thought it would help as I thoght being educated and understanding life gives you lemons you have to work with them I could fix the world and me.
> 
> When I was young it was overwhelming death fear. Recently it was a hostile work environment. I have Ativan as a short term relief for panic/anxiety.
> I got myself to the doctors office and had a break down there begging to be let off work for two weeks and avoid the triggers. It ended up the hositlity turned to my hours being given to a younger unqualified daughter of a caseworker. I was told there was a lack of work. This started in march when they hired her and slowly was marginalized when they discovered I was on SSDI.
> I am seeing a psychiatrist that is great. she changed from PT to this late in life and lived with work place jealousy and hostility trying to make it miserable enough to quit.
> I have breathing exersizes to stp panting from my chest rib cage and focusing on the diaphgram area just above belly button. I take 2 minutes for a refuel in quiet area. Mine is the recliner.
> 
> i feel like I have a million things going in all directions, I ahve to take care of everyone, save the world, family but nothing left for myself. I don;t need it.
> but I went from melt down to at least driving to the pharmacy, ice cream stand. A 20 minute trip. I actually went out of town overnight last week with the husband and no kids and did not melt down. I tink because he really showed me a nice relaxing slow passed time and great dinner out. I did not even count the mile markers home.
> I know if I did not have the lexapro on board I could not have done it.... I never was able to leave home on a trip let alone with out the kids. So I am conformed to realize the right med in the right dosw will work.
> 
> But I had to tittle up. From 5 mg every other day, for a week to 5 mg for a day for three weeks, to 10 mg and after two months 20 mg. For awile I took 1/2 in am when I got up and the other half before driving and evening work or meetings.
> I hope you can feel better. Try everything, don;t rule it out. I was never a believer, thought I was the toughest person and smart. Didn;t coount when unfocused and flaring.
> dianne



My doc has told me that I was going thru this for a long time,but was able to mask it.There is apoint were it gets to much and thats when we need to get help.I was like you I can handle any thing that life thru at me,Then suddenly I couldnn't Its a strange and diffecult feeling...



megveg said:


> thank got for this thread.
> 
> ive been avoiding the DIS due to my anxiety and panic attacks, ive had 2 that have landed me in the ER and i got ativan for liek 5 days after and it helped but now i have no help (no doctor or anything i feel like im all alone and no one will help)
> 
> my parents think its a joke and i can just get over it. the only person whos trying to help is my aunt who along with my uncle and cousin, have panic attacks too.
> 
> i dont know my triggers, it feels like its everything, and now that my boyfriend of 1 year ended it and wont communicate to me why, thats not helping. he was the one person i could confide in and now hes gone and i feel so lost and alone.
> 
> ive been tryign so hard to find help but i feel like no one believes i really have these issues. i get dizzy and light headed and nausious all the time and start hyperventilating and most of the time im home alone so i get even more afraid that i could die andi could never call 911 on myself because i feeel like theyll just tell me to calm down and once im in an attack thats the last thing i wanna hear cuz i get frustrated because i cant.
> 
> i dont get nervous or anything in crowds, just driving now since the 2nd panic attack that landed me in the ER happened as i was driving and i had to pull over and ive been scared to drive since. im afraid to leave my house because i dont know what could trigger an attack.
> 
> it makes me dizzy and lightheaded even thinking about havign another attack, im so afraid to have another attack. and im terrified of having to go through all this alone.
> 
> if anyone has ANY information/ideas PLEASE pm me or something. i really feel like im fighting all by myself and no one realizes that this is something i cant do alone.



At my weekest point(and when I knew I needed help)I was driving to work and got caught up in traffic.I wanted to put my car in park and walk the rest of the way just to get out of there..
There is medication out there that will help.Please donn't think your alone cuase your not..

Keep in touch and let us know about your progress.Our thoughts and prayers are with you 

      DD


----------



## Malton Seadog

I suffer from infrequent bouts of anxiety, and they hit at totally random times.

I'm going to see a specialist at my local surgery who will assess me and go from there. They run free classes for anxiety sufferers to talk about and hopefully cure it.

I'm staying away from pills.


----------



## donaldduck352

I hope this works for you.There is some great support groups out there to hopefully see your trigger point that bring on the anxiety..

If you can get help w/out meds,that will be great  

Taking meds is the right choice for alot.But it comes with a price.

If you can doit withuot it that will be great.

Good luck Matt..And please feel free to come back and tell us how its woking for you..


----------



## ktwoof29

I started having bad bouts of anxiety the day after my husband proposed. I had seen my grandmother and mother go through depression, anxiety, mental breakdowns, but I thought I could handle it.  Then I started having random panic attacks, usually in lines at stores or the bank...whats that about????
I finally decided I couldnt live like that anymore...I worried everyday that something would happen to my husband...everyday...for 2-1/2 years!
I was put on Paxil and what a difference! After 6 years I feel sooooo much better...sure I worry but not all the time.
Paxil is great...I will never go off. I would rather take a pill everyday than worry and freak out all the time.


----------



## mrs_hower726

It's good to have other people on here who knows what I am going through right now, it doesn't make me feel as alone about this.  

I went to my doctor today and she thinks that all the symptoms I have are due to anxiety/depression.  This is after testing everything in my body in which the tests say I'm in perfect health.  She gave me a sample of Lexapro for a month, but I have to admit, I'm still VERY leery about taking any pill for anything.

The real anxiety started in May the day after we got home from Disney to find out my mom has breast cancer.  The past few months have been the worst months in my life, and I have been driving the 350 miles to her house and back every 3 weeks for her chemo sessions and have put my career and everything else on hold.  I think the thing that is sending me over the edge is the financial situation with my sister, basically, I hate to say no but I can't afford to keep saying yes to her.

If I knew that I could take the Lexapro and not get dependant on it, and I could get off of it once the chemo and radiation are over without major effects, then I would in a heartbeat.  I'm tired of feeling the way I do.

Thanks for listening, and if you have advice, I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## donaldduck352

ktwoof29 said:


> I started having bad bouts of anxiety the day after my husband proposed. I had seen my grandmother and mother go through depression, anxiety, mental breakdowns, but I thought I could handle it.  Then I started having random panic attacks, usually in lines at stores or the bank...whats that about????
> I finally decided I couldnt live like that anymore...I worried everyday that something would happen to my husband...everyday...for 2-1/2 years!
> I was put on Paxil and what a difference! After 6 years I feel sooooo much better...sure I worry but not all the time.
> Paxil is great...I will never go off. I would rather take a pill everyday than worry and freak out all the time.



I've heard great things about it and bad.But you know what,since i've been on it I have a better outlook on everything..I can even drive down the highway i dreaded before.I would drive 20miles out of the way to avoid it..
Cann't see me going off it anytime soon!!!



mrs_hower726 said:


> It's good to have other people on here who knows what I am going through right now, it doesn't make me feel as alone about this.
> 
> I went to my doctor today and she thinks that all the symptoms I have are due to anxiety/depression.  This is after testing everything in my body in which the tests say I'm in perfect health.  She gave me a sample of Lexapro for a month, but I have to admit, I'm still VERY leery about taking any pill for anything.
> 
> The real anxiety started in May the day after we got home from Disney to find out my mom has breast cancer.  The past few months have been the worst months in my life, and I have been driving the 350 miles to her house and back every 3 weeks for her chemo sessions and have put my career and everything else on hold.  I think the thing that is sending me over the edge is the financial situation with my sister, basically, I hate to say no but I can't afford to keep saying yes to her.
> 
> If I knew that I could take the Lexapro and not get dependant on it, and I could get off of it once the chemo and radiation are over without major effects, then I would in a heartbeat.  I'm tired of feeling the way I do.
> 
> Thanks for listening, and if you have advice, I sure would appreciate it.



There is natural remiedes that never worked for me.I know people on Lexapro and got off it.Its not a easy road tho.Like the op stated and I feel the sameway.If it works,why stop..There is no way I want too feel like that again and I'm not taking any chances.At the worst point it was hell on earth to me..

I'm sorry I have not kept track of this post.I'll check it everyday..
Anyone that wants to talk about it,please post.Youre not alone..They are more people hiding this problem then trying to take care of it.And in the end all you are doing is keeping yourself from living a life,and we only get one


----------



## rie'smom

I used to have severe anxiety and panic attacks. The doc put me on Prozac-this was the late 90's. Anyway, I still had them. Then one day in the midst of thinking that I was dying, a thought struck-if I was dying, nothing that I did would change a thing.  After maybe 5 seconds, the panic went away. For probably 10 years I didn't have one, then Gustav and Ike came calling. I had 2 panic attacks but each time I was able to tell myself that if I were truly dying, I couldn't change anything and the panic disappeared. It's hard because they come out of left field but try to start the self talk now and maybe the next time, it might help you.


----------



## mrs_hower726

I will have to try that the next time I feel really anxious.  I was on the Lexapro for a few days and each day I had a harder time falling asleep, to the point that I was up ALL last night and finally fell asleep around 8:30am.  I read the package and yep, one of the side effects is insomnia.  Forget that, this princess needs her beauty rest.  

So now we're back to square 1.  I need to accept things the way they are.  I need to find a way to make peace with the fact that i'm not working right now to help take care of mom, which I feel extreme guilt for not contributing financially (my DH fully supports me and tells me that I'm doing the right thing).

Tomorrow will be a good day.


----------



## rie'smom

Your husband is right. I think that you'd feel more guilt if you couldn't help your mom. Think about this: "Guilt is a wasted emotion." It serves no purpose except to make you anxious and sad.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

"Guilt is a wasted emotion."   Yes it is...


----------



## donaldduck352

Mackey Mouse said:


> "Guilt is a wasted emotion."   Yes it is...





Very very true!!!!


----------



## donaldduck352

Just a bump,that way if anyone wants to add too this they can..

As far as me,Paxil,church and dealing with life-even tho sometimes I donn't want to,has gotten me back on a track I have not seen in a long time..

If anyone wants to add too this,please feel free..I-WE want to know what works for you!


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

Hello Donald, I wish I had found this thread sooner.  I have been suffering from anxiety and panic attacks for just over 20 years now.  It can so beyond terrible.  I understand. I have done just about everything to try and and treat this.  I have my ups and downs.  I am on Effexor XR now and I have Xanax for the really bad days.  I would recommend you try a website called stresscenter(dot)com.  It has both forums and live chat, and I have been on it for years.  People are beyond helpful on there.  I have had people help me out of attacks and done the same for others.  I really hope you guve it a try and if you ever need anything, please contact me.  I do understand.


----------



## donaldduck352

LivinInTheCastle said:


> Hello Donald, I wish I had found this thread sooner.  I have been suffering from anxiety and panic attacks for just over 20 years now.  It can so beyond terrible.  I understand. I have done just about everything to try and and treat this.  I have my ups and downs.  I am on Effexor XR now and I have Xanax for the really bad days.  I would recommend you try a website called stresscenter(dot)com.  It has both forums and live chat, and I have been on it for years.  People are beyond helpful on there.  I have had people help me out of attacks and done the same for others.  I really hope you guve it a try and if you ever need anything, please contact me.  I do understand.



Thank you  for the website. 

I'm bumping this cause there is a lot of peeps out there that need this!!


----------



## donaldduck352

LivinInTheCastle said:


> Hello Donald, I wish I had found this thread sooner.  I have been suffering from anxiety and panic attacks for just over 20 years now.  It can so beyond terrible.  I understand. I have done just about everything to try and and treat this.  I have my ups and downs.  I am on Effexor XR now and I have Xanax for the really bad days.  I would recommend you try a website called stresscenter(dot)com.  It has both forums and live chat, and I have been on it for years.  People are beyond helpful on there.  I have had people help me out of attacks and done the same for others.  I really hope you guve it a try and if you ever need anything, please contact me.  I do understand.




*That website is great.It taught me things and ways too deal with the hard times.

I highly reccomend it 

The forums are very helpful as are the chat room!!

Thank you again!!*


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

donaldduck352 said:


> *That website is great.It taught me things and ways too deal with the hard times.
> 
> I highly reccomend it
> 
> The forums are very helpful as are the chat room!!
> 
> Thank you again!!*





Donald-that is SOOOOO great.  I am so glad to hear all your progress.  I hope you continue to do well.  I am still checking in on here all the time so if you ever need to talk or share anything I will be here.  Congrats again!


----------



## donaldduck352

*They say 1 out of 3 has a problem..

There is alot of peeps that can do this website you have gave me and learn..

Just take the test and it will open another world that you pulled the wool over your own eyes for many years and enjoy a better life!! *


----------



## LuvOrlando

I feel so badly for all of you.  I in no way want to imply I have the answer but since some folks were asking for any input at all I thought my experience might help.  I used to get panic attacks pretty frequently until I realized it was stimulants that were doing it to me in my case.  I used to drink caffeinated beverages just like everyone else, and would sometimes take OTC Sudafed (pseudoephedrine) or prescription allergy meds to help with a stuffy nose and never linked the relationship.  But then one day I had a really bad episode about 1 hr after the sinus medicine and  .  After that episode I stopped consuming any and all stimulants with the exception of Nyquil maybe once a year and turned to Benedryl and Flonase instead for my sinus'.  I am happy to report that, at least in my own individual case, this worked and I no longer get any attacks... for me it was all drug induced.  I'm just super sensitive to stimulants and so are my kids, we now live in a stimulant free zone and everyone here is better.  This might not work for anyone else but I figured I could throw it out there just in case.

Here is a  to all of you struggling with panic attacks, I really hope you all find your own peace


----------



## donaldduck352

LuvOrlando said:


> I feel so badly for all of you.  I in no way want to imply I have the answer but since some folks were asking for any input at all I thought my experience might help.  I used to get panic attacks pretty frequently until I realized it was stimulants that were doing it to me in my case.  I used to drink caffeinated beverages just like everyone else, and would sometimes take OTC Sudafed (pseudoephedrine) or prescription allergy meds to help with a stuffy nose and never linked the relationship.  But then one day I had a really bad episode about 1 hr after the sinus medicine and  .  After that episode I stopped consuming any and all stimulants with the exception of Nyquil maybe once a year and turned to Benedryl and Flonase instead for my sinus'.  I am happy to report that, at least in my own individual case, this worked and I no longer get any attacks... for me it was all drug induced.  I'm just super sensitive to stimulants and so are my kids, we now live in a stimulant free zone and everyone here is better.  This might not work for anyone else but I figured I could throw it out there just in case.
> 
> Here is a  to all of you struggling with panic attacks, I really hope you all find your own peace



*That will work for some and we are greatfull for the input cause this can be alot of peeps problem also but when you dont have caffiene or stimulets in your body there is deff something wrong that needs a MD attenction..

Some people have a chemical inballence in thier brian called serritones that dont connect.Its nothing we took or did it comes natuarlly and we cant do nothing about it!!

Its a dissorter that know one can help there self with..
I've being living with it all my life,but intall recently discovered what it really is!!

I'll post more later on this and give you more info on the symptoms..*


----------



## King Triton

Just know you're not alone.  I went through that also and I'm still dealing with it.  My anxiety attacks were a lot worse before taking meds for high blood pressure.  Xanax helps me along with meditation and deep breathing.  Everyone is different so find out what works best for you.  Just know we understand and we're here for you.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Thank you KingTriton..
Everyone got to find there own path,but the one website that LiviInTheCastle gave us is a great site.It will put alot into place that you never understood and the Dr.dont tell you!!

I recently lost my job(just before christmas)have no idea of what I'm going to do for my future,but I feel content..I foresee alot of people going thru this and it can trigger the things(anxiety-depprision)that you have being covering!!



With that said let me tell you what I've been working on with great success..
For years I always needed my wife-DD-or DS to go into crowded places..I was too afraid to be by myself.So now I take deep breaths and just do it.
Its kinda like your standing on top of a diving board 10' off the water,you get too the end of the platform and decide its to tall.So you climb down and just sit on a chair watching and asking yourself why.I could of done it but I didnt..

I lived in that shell for many of years.Its what they call FIGHT or FLIGHT and all of us have it.But justa few of us have it amplified 10times more then others.And unfortante I fall into that percentile of the population that fall into that group of FLIGHT!!

Now I make it a resone to stop at that fully crowded store just too see if I can do it alone.When I feel it comming on-the FLIGHT-I take a minute and count my breathing and recope and go on!!The more I do this the easer its been getting.So now I stand and FIGHT!!!!!!*


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

I am so glad to see that different people are posting on this thread.  You NEVER know what may help you.  I used to work with a girl who also suffers from panic and anxiety and we used to bounce things off of each other all the time.  One thing that immensely helped her had no effect on me positive or negative, and so on.  Suggestions are always welcome, especially with that in mind.  Once someone told me when you have that tight feeling in your chest to try and burp, and you know what? It did lessen the feeling!  How about that?  Never give up and keep trying.  You have to put the effort into it.  You would for any other illness, this illness requires no less effort.


----------



## BarbieGal457

Yes, it does!! I promise you it does. Earlier this year I began to suffer extreme anxiety attacks linked to other health problems, one being I completely stopped eating for fear of vomiting. Most days I wouldn't leave my bathroom to go to class or work. I just couldn't do it. I could barely go into public without panicking something terrible. Finally, my doctor prescribed me Xanax to take when I felt one coming on. This really helped me get it under control, and now when I start to panic I can calm myself down before it gets out of hand (I only take the Xanax now if I really, really need one). There is light at the end of the tunnel, trust me.

What I find helps is confiding in a close friend, such as my best friend who I had class with this semester (we've been best friends for three years now, I trust her with my life). She understood my anxiety and that I had no idea why I suddenly dreaded going to a class where we talked about baseball all day! We would have lunch together and talk about things to take my mind off being anxious, and then we would walk to class together and sit together. She stayed calm and reassured me I could do it. It also helped me to take great big breaths and try to calm myself down and realize what I was about to do I'd done many times before my whole life. Nothing was going to harm me and I had plenty of people who cared for me there in class. Also, I liked to listen to music to comfort me when I was alone in public places (walking to work, to get lunch, etc). My music of choice - the Backstreet Boys and Billy Joel (go ahead, giggle!!) - holds lots of memories for me and was always able to calm me down.


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

Oh my gosh Barbie, I am the BIGGEST Billy fan in the world.  I have a picture of him in my bedroom that is like 2.5 foot by 4 foot or so.  It was in a display window at a mall my SIL was in charge of at the time and she talked the store into giving it to her when they were through with it. I also had a stand up cardboard cut out, but that got destroyed over the years.


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

is anyone still around on this thread? I could really use it!


----------



## ERICS MUM

DisneyBrideToni said:


> is anyone still around on this thread? I could really use it!



Hi Toni, I'm here and probably a few other members will be along soon.  Let us help you if we can.

Linda


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

Oh I am so glad!

I am getting married soon in Disney and well I am going out of my mind with panic and anxiety. 

Not only for the trip there but also the wedding and then the moving out of my parents home.  I don't think I have ever been this nervous before. I have suffered from anxiety for a long time but this is out of control!

I am terrified of going on the plane. I could drive down with my parents but I don't even want to do that and even if I did, I still have to fly back home. 

Of course I have the normal nervous wedding jitters which I can deal with but the idea of moving out of my parents house, my safe place, is killing me. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## donaldduck352

DisneyBrideToni said:


> Oh I am so glad!
> 
> I am getting married soon in Disney and well I am going out of my mind with panic and anxiety.
> 
> Not only for the trip there but also the wedding and then the moving out of my parents home.  I don't think I have ever been this nervous before. I have suffered from anxiety for a long time but this is out of control!
> 
> I am terrified of going on the plane. I could drive down with my parents but I don't even want to do that and even if I did, I still have to fly back home.
> 
> Of course I have the normal nervous wedding jitters which I can deal with but the idea of moving out of my parents house, my safe place, is killing me.
> 
> Any thoughts?



*I feel for you.I like yourself have dealt with this for along time and finnally got too the point I couldnt handle it on my own.Read some of my earlyier posts.
I'm on meds now and LivinInTheCastle gave me a great website that tought me self help measures..Let me give you the website:http://www.stresscenter.com/

At the In the right hand corner and click on the test yourself link..
Please do this and let us know..It is like a five day coarse and its free.It goes directly to your E-Mail..

I would see your MD also you may need meds depending on the severity of it..
Try this route and please let us know what happens..

I'm sorry I didnt reply earlier,we do care and want too help!! 

Also congratulations on your upcomming wedding...*


----------



## TashaRVT

DisneyBrideToni said:


> is anyone still around on this thread? I could really use it!



I'm still lurking!  Don't worry, you're not alone.


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

Hi, I'm here to!  I check in at least every other day.  I have known numberous people that have had problems with flying.  I would ask your dr. if he can give you a few days worth of Xanax to try.  It is a medicine that calms you down within 15 minutes or so of taking it.  It really doesn't have any of the bad side effects that allot of anxiety meds have.  You may feel a little drowsy for a few hours but honestly that is about it.  I don't really have any specific advice about the moving issue, but you do have an awful lot of stressors going on in your life right now.  I would also recommend 2-4 breathing a few times a day.  It is basically breathing in through the nose to a count of one thousand one, one thousand two, and out through the mouth for the same only til 4 (1,2,3,4) for about 5 minutes at a time.  It's amazing how shallow we breath when we are extremelly stressed.  Good luck to you and let us know if there is anything else we can do!


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

Thanks everyone. glad you are all still around!

I actually have been to the stresscenter.com website! It is great. I kind of backed off of it but I should go back! I actually own the Lucinda Basset CD's but I haven't listened to them yet.  Its so weird. Its like I have these resources but im not using them.  

I am on Zoloft right now. I have actually been taking it for about 4-5 years.  I feel like its not as effective anymore. I was thinking about Lexapro.  Does anyone have experience with Lexapro?  I am making an appointment with my dr. next week to get some xanax.  If it makes me drowsy that is great then maybe I can just sleep on the plane.  Its only a 2 hour flight but that 2 hours feels like an eternity when you are panicking...lol.


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

Hey Toni--glad to hear you are taking some proactive steps with your anxiety.  Yes it would be very likely that you could sleep the whole time on the plane.  Take it about 20 minutes before you board, or discuss it with the dr. if that would make you feel better.  I have never taken lexapro, I take Effexor XR and I think it has helped me allot, but different meds work for different people.  
I would also highly recommend you use the CD's.  Do you have a MP3 or IPOD?  If your CD's came with the relaxation CD, put that on to listen to, that CD has actually put me to sleep once and it has taken me out of a panic attack more than once.


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

LivinInTheCastle said:


> Hey Toni--glad to hear you are taking some proactive steps with your anxiety.  Yes it would be very likely that you could sleep the whole time on the plane.  Take it about 20 minutes before you board, or discuss it with the dr. if that would make you feel better.  I have never taken lexapro, I take Effexor XR and I think it has helped me allot, but different meds work for different people.
> I would also highly recommend you use the CD's.  Do you have a MP3 or IPOD?  If your CD's came with the relaxation CD, put that on to listen to, that CD has actually put me to sleep once and it has taken me out of a panic attack more than once.



Yes actually it did come with a relaxation CD and I love it. I wonder if I can put that on my Ipod?


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

My husband put mine on my IPOD. You just have to burn it to the computer from the CD, put it in the Itunes library and sync it to the mp3 or ipod from there.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Alittle update-warning.If they prescribe Paxil,it works very well,you WILL gain wieght tho.Had a phyisical today and before I started Paxil I was 201lbs. Now Im tipping the scales of 250!!!The only sideeffect I encountered so far..
Now I'm on a mission too take off the wieght..*


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

I gained allot of weight on paxil also, I have even now switched medicines and I only lost about 10 of the 50 pounds.


----------



## saremca

I have had panick attacks for around 14 years.  They're better now.  I talked with a therapist and learned some techniques for dealing with the panic, and now that I'm not so afraid of it, I don't get attacks very frequently anymore, and if I do I can breathe my way through them and they leave pretty quickly.

It is a scary situation to be in because you never know when it might hit.  It is good to have other people to talk to who understand.


----------



## CinderelliT

OMG!! I wish that I had found this thread sooner.  I could write a book about my anxiety.  I currently take Xanax as necessary, but it is no longer helping.  I have suffered from anxiety for over 10 years.  I also have several health problems that are hard to monitor, and our insurance does not cover most of the visits and treatments for them.  I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis, and problems with my adrenal glands as well.  So when I have an anxiety attack, my adrenal glands go crazy, and many times I end up sick to my stomach and with a very low blood sugar.  This in turn only increases my anxiety of having another attack.  
I lost a baby in childbirth 5 years ago, & then lost my house 6 months later to Hurricane Charlie.  It has been downhill ever since.  I was put on Xanax and Zoloft then, and I did really well.  When I got pregnant again, I had to stop the Zoloft and I have not gone back on it.  
I have had 2 healthy children since then, but I had to have a full hysterectomy after the last one, and I think that the hormone issues are contributing to the anxiety.  That and trying to accomplish anything with a 2 & a 3 yr old are stressful enough.  
It really hit me the other day though that I should see the Dr about going back on the Zoloft.  We went to WDW, and I was miserable the entire time!! After my 3rd panic attack, I made my family get out of line for Buzz Lightyear ride, and I made us go home.  They were so mad with me.  But I had had enough.
I know that driving triggers it, as well as confined spaces, waiting in lines, shopping by myself, taking the kids anywhere by myself.  It is getting so bad, that I don't even want to leave the house unless it is absolutely necessary.
Thank you to all of you for sharing your stories.  It gives me the courage to go to the Dr and ask for help.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just popping in too say hellow..

Why dont we start talking about what works for us when a panic attack starts!!

I start the breathing exercise.One thousand 1 and two inhale exhale with same count for a minute!!

Whats yours??*


----------



## donaldduck352

CinderelliT said:


> OMG!! I wish that I had found this thread sooner.  I could write a book about my anxiety.  I currently take Xanax as necessary, but it is no longer helping.  I have suffered from anxiety for over 10 years.  I also have several health problems that are hard to monitor, and our insurance does not cover most of the visits and treatments for them.  I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis, and problems with my adrenal glands as well.  So when I have an anxiety attack, my adrenal glands go crazy, and many times I end up sick to my stomach and with a very low blood sugar.  This in turn only increases my anxiety of having another attack.
> I lost a baby in childbirth 5 years ago, & then lost my house 6 months later to Hurricane Charlie.  It has been downhill ever since.  I was put on Xanax and Zoloft then, and I did really well.  When I got pregnant again, I had to stop the Zoloft and I have not gone back on it.
> I have had 2 healthy children since then, but I had to have a full hysterectomy after the last one, and I think that the hormone issues are contributing to the anxiety.  That and trying to accomplish anything with a 2 & a 3 yr old are stressful enough.
> It really hit me the other day though that I should see the Dr about going back on the Zoloft.  We went to WDW, and I was miserable the entire time!! After my 3rd panic attack, I made my family get out of line for Buzz Lightyear ride, and I made us go home.  They were so mad with me.  But I had had enough.
> I know that driving triggers it, as well as confined spaces, waiting in lines, shopping by myself, taking the kids anywhere by myself.  It is getting so bad, that I don't even want to leave the house unless it is absolutely necessary.
> Thank you to all of you for sharing your stories.  It gives me the courage to go to the Dr and ask for help.




Xanax is a short term cure as is valiums. Your doc give you something more long term.Like Paxil,Effixor,or anything for long term!!

I know that feeling of not wanting to even leave my house,and I wont live like that anymore!!Im on Paxil and still have my off days.But the onething I learned is just do it,dont let it control you..

I know easier said then done,but the more you face it the eisier it gets!!

We are all here to help,so feel free to open up as much as possible!!


----------



## dizneedoll

Hi everyone,
Thank you so much for this thread! I stumbled upon it by chance and it came just at the right time for me. I'm leaving for the World with my DS 2 1/2 in just 2 days and the anxiety is really starting to kick in. I've had anxiety and panic attacks for many years now and it seems to hit for several months at a time on a daily basis and then will just stop for several months. Right now my fears are taking hold about this trip. I can't stand in lines for too long, the claustrophobia does it for me. I'm worried about the plane too. I live in Southern California so it's a long trip. I used to take Xanax and hated it for the zombie like trance it put me in and then a new fear of taking any kind of meds particulary perscription meds took hold and I haven't been on anything for about 2 years now. Someone mentioned caffeine and I think that that definetly makes my anxiety worse but it's not the only thing. I also read on these boards that I could request a GAC so that I might be able to wait in a quieter place for rides, I had no idea I could use a GAC for my issues. I'm so glad I checked here! I'm going to give the lines a try and if they are just too much I'm going to see if I can request one. I'm sort of embarassed about asking for one, no one I know including my DH understands about my anxiety and panic so it's hard for me ask because I keep thinking people (the CM's) will think I'm full of it. Anyone here ever get a GAC for their panic? How did it go? Thanks again so much for all the good info including the link to the stress website, I'm going to check it out.


----------



## amyamya

I have panic disorder and had a full blown panic attack at Disneyland in October and had to ask two CMs for help and they were SO nice about. One literally rubbed my back. It was a weird situation with a crowd after a parade and I found them to be very accomodating. I would try to stand in line and see how you do. Disneyland is older, than WDW and some of the ride queues are really tight. I get very anxious while waiting where there is clearly no exit, like the caves on Indy but I tell myself I can leave the line anytime if I need to. I tried to get off Indy after we were buckled in but the CM didn't hear me and I was off on the ride. I was glad, though because I had a lot of fun on the ride and my panic disappeared once we got going. I sometimes need to push myself just past that point. Try it and see how you do, and if you feel like you need to wait in a quiet area don't hesitate to ask for that GAC. No one will make you feel silly about it. Hope this helps! Good luck.


----------



## disneymarie

dizneedoll said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thank you so much for this thread! I stumbled upon it by chance and it came just at the right time for me. I'm leaving for the World with my DS 2 1/2 in just 2 days and the anxiety is really starting to kick in. I've had anxiety and panic attacks for many years now and it seems to hit for several months at a time on a daily basis and then will just stop for several months. Right now my fears are taking hold about this trip. I can't stand in lines for too long, the claustrophobia does it for me. I'm worried about the plane too. I live in Southern California so it's a long trip. I used to take Xanax and hated it for the zombie like trance it put me in and then a new fear of taking any kind of meds particulary perscription meds took hold and I haven't been on anything for about 2 years now. Someone mentioned caffeine and I think that that definetly makes my anxiety worse but it's not the only thing. I also read on these boards that I could request a GAC so that I might be able to wait in a quieter place for rides, I had no idea I could use a GAC for my issues. I'm so glad I checked here! I'm going to give the lines a try and if they are just too much I'm going to see if I can request one. I'm sort of embarassed about asking for one, no one I know including my DH understands about my anxiety and panic so it's hard for me ask because I keep thinking people (the CM's) will think I'm full of it. Anyone here ever get a GAC for their panic? How did it go? Thanks again so much for all the good info including the link to the stress website, I'm going to check it out.



Hi and welcome,
I know what you mean, there are a few things you can do with planning.
I think cnsidering what is ahead and how to manage if it happens, like having a plan is a great step.

Talk to your PCP, my first plane trip I needed a small dose of Xanax, I also had a patch that goes behind the ear for motion sickness. THe later trips the PCP did not provide this?

But, now I have Lexapro daily, never thought that something could actually help but it has. The Effexor I had vivd terror dreams, very realistic. THe lexapro I had to break into quarters and work up to 10 mg over 2 weeks and then I went up to 20 mg,

I have no lightheadedness, I feel more normal. The first days on Lexapro were after a loss of my dd, I had insomnia and loss of apatite for almost 2 weeks. That was when I kiped a day and then started on smaller doses. Because, I did feel the difference. The cluttered mind, over working fretting thoughts, for flares, I had .05 of Ativan. Ativan is short term, jsut a few hours.

I had a GAC in WDW, but I also use a walker, rollator for my mobility issues. But, many areas they had me in the main que and I freaked with the closness.
I alsked for an alternate area to be and mainly was accomadated. Now at Universal in the Islands of Aventure, I lost the total time I was there. They wanted me to allow my 10 yr old to stay in the que as I waited at the ride enter/exit area NO WAY! 

Then on the train that goes through the resturant I had to get myself up the incline, packed bodies, 99* heat and humidity. I was in tears and exhaustion when I got up there. After treatment for the heat over heating, I went to the med center, got a gator aid, cooled off and after three attractions with the 10 yr old was done in....

There were people there with kids in reclining while chairs with cerebal palsy, several Autistic children, and they could offer no help.
That was Oct 2006. I am not sure f they have changed a policy since.

But, my dh has finally got it. After a melt down in the journey to Mars attraction. He told me the mild ride was not bad with motion....BUT did not tell me I was enclosed in a small tight capsul with control panel that entraped me.

I cried the whole time like a baby.......He also know my anxiety can trigger my asthma, the heat triggers asthma, and standing kills the back....
But, I don;t feel I get much sympathy or assistance. He acknowledges it and sits and watches me.....Oh, he will get my inhaler...

Tonight I am anxious, not over the edge, but I don;t know where to put myself. I took an ativan, having a cup of tea, but gosh I wish I could get a hug from dh, maybe play a game of cards to get my mind off sadness.

I can;t put my finger on what triggered it, or is trying to trigger,,,,maybe just the financial strain.
But anway back to you!
Get the GAC to have it, don;t wait until you do get into a anxious situation unable to lower it...It makes a better trip for the family if you are happy, can enjoy yourself without fret...

If you do not take anything for chronic trouble, consider something like a lower dose of Lexapro, 10mg. I never thought something could help.....but I admit it, it really does.

Much better then waiting for a crisis and having xanax zonk us out.
The Ativan is good for the moment you enter the park.....
I hope you have a wonderful trip, think of yourself, accomadate yourself and the entire family and trip with be a happier one.
di


----------



## neonurse

I haven't had a chance to read the whole thread but I feel for you.  Panic and anxiety attacks are terrible.  No one can really understand what they are like unless they have had them.  My eyes were opened this year to anxiety and depression.  I never truely understood it until I got it.  I was sick for months.  Couldn't work.  Celexa helped but now they also found that I was hypothyroid.  I just wanted to add this incase anyone else is out there that might be misdiagnosed.  I understand that Oprah now has been diagnosed with it as well.  It can cause anxiety attacks and depression too. It took several times of doing my TSH and T3, T4 levels to prove (to my doctor) that there was a problem.  Now that I am on thyroxine I feel great and I am trying to wean off the celexa. 

I realize that this may not be the case with you but just wanted to mention it so that others could think about it as a possible cause.  Sometimes I get frustrated at how pill popping this society is. I was on antidepressants for 6 months and I really needed thyroid hormone!  Not that I don't use medications but I just mean as a quick fix.  Example...my ds13 has headaches everyday.  We tried one medication and it didn't work  (a blood pressure medication).  I suggested another mri with and using dye this time to look for something vascular that might be wrong (aneurysm) and they suggested another pill.  "At least he is still able to function and go to school..." the nurse said to me.  I told her it is not normal to have headaches everyday!!! What 13 year old should have to live like that.  Sorry I got off track...

Just wanted to let others know this happened to me and it could be happening to others too.

Hope this help someone.

DisneyMarie-  I don't think my dh got it either. I think because we look the same they think we are the same person we were. We finally went to therapy to help dh realize that I wasn't the same person anymore and that I would need his help. I am usually the one in control and when I gave him the ranes he didn't know what to do.  I feel for you.  It must be harder because of the finacial strain. It seems like any stress would bring mine on.  Even things that I used to do like shopping, driving on the highway, going to work.  I can't imagine being able to function at disney with the crowds esp after a parade. 

Prayers to you and your dh! Hopefully something good is coming around the corner.


----------



## dizneedoll

Thank you all for your words of encouragment and support. I feel better just sharing here. We leave tomorrow and so far I'm just dealing with the normal jitters but I'm feeling good and prepared to go. 

Neonurse: thanks for the info on hypothyroidism. I think my mother had issues with that at one time so it's good to know about it in case that could be the issue. When I get back I'm going to see my doctor and I'll ask if that could be a possibility for me. You never know. 

DisneyMarie: First of all, thank you for sharing your story. I'm so sorry about your dd and for the hard times you are going through right now. I do hope things turn around for you and your family. I also wanted to say that I had the same experience you did on Mission Space. I was more worried about the nausea it might cause but when I got in and that panel came forward the panic was on. It was so cramped in there. I don't remember if there were any warnings about that but if there isn't there should be. I was fortunate, right before the ride started the doors suddenly opened up because someone had lost thier lunch in another car and they had to clean up and I was able to make a speedy exit without having to ride. It must have been terrible for you. My Dh rode and said he didn't know what the big deal was. He just doesn't get it.  

amyamya: Thanks for your encouragement to get the GAC, I think I will go ahead and request one first thing. Just having it and knowing I can use it might be enough to calm me that I might not even have to use. Sometimes just having the means or a way out of trigger situations is enough to get me through ok without actually having to use the way out, if that makes sense. 

Thanks and good health to you all.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Some very good info being posted here. 

Keep it comming,alot of people are reading this and hopefully its helping them!!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*dizneedoll,hope you have a great trip!!Have fun and leave the rest of the world behind.Let the pixie dust take care of you!! *


----------



## dizneedoll

donaldduck352 said:


> *dizneedoll,hope you have a great trip!!Have fun and leave the rest of the world behind.Let the pixie dust take care of you!! *




Thanks!! and thanks for starting this thread! I'll check in when I get back and let you guys know how I did.


----------



## donaldduck352

*dizneedoll, hoping your vaccation went well..

Pretty much giving this thread a bump..

All well on this end!! 
How is everyone else feeling???*


----------



## disneymarie

Hey DD.
Gosh finally March, I see light. If for but the tax man.
saturday was a bad day, Sunday I selpt in, and today was cold windy day. I don;t know why, if anxious or what but I had the occasional extra heart beat gloop gloop. Lots of stress over lay off and dh work filed chapter 11.
Thanks for the bump
di


----------



## rickyratsmom

donaldduck352 said:


> *Just popping in too say hellow..
> 
> Why dont we start talking about what works for us when a panic attack starts!!
> 
> I start the breathing exercise.One thousand 1 and two inhale exhale with same count for a minute!!
> 
> Whats yours??*



I start the "belly breathing" where your chest doesn't move but your belly rises when you exhale. I put both my hands on my belly and begin inhaling through my nose and counting, 1 thousand and 1, 1 thousand and 2.. all the way to five.  Then I blow out the air through my mouth with my hands " pushing my belly down gently and the air out.  This usually works for me, probably because you need to think about what your doing so your brain is distracted from what is making you panic.  If that doesn't do it I go with the flight or fight urge and go outside and walk around the yard until the panic passes.  It doesn't take very long and I believe the light outside helps too, especially if it is sunny out.  I read somewhere about using light therapy for depression and panic, so I try to get outside daily and spend at least twenty minutes out of the house.  Now that we have a new puppy to walk me this is my new daily routine and it is very enjoyable!


----------



## donaldduck352

*I tell you another way too subside anxiety that been working great for me.My wife and I walk about 2+miles a day and I feel so good afterwords..
I know alot of people cant do this cause of other health issues,but anytime outside is going to help..

Please dont let this thread die out,post what you feel on this.It will help others I promise.Alot of the posts helped me!!*


----------



## labaity

You are definitely not in the minority. With the right treatment it does become managable but check with your doc. And be kind to yourself, dealing with this stuff is not easy.


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm sorry I let this thread get dust on it.Its been buried to page 2,nobody has posted,including me.
So lets get this started again.I still have problems with crowded open spaces.I take A time-out and sit and try and focus on what I got to do..
The one thing I have noticed is when I'm by myself it happens more often then when I have my DW next to me and grab her hand,then all is good. I dont know why,but when she is with me I feel safe and secure.I know no one can hurt me but myself,but with her there life is better.She cant be there all the time,and thats my downfall.I depend way too much out of her and I'm afraid I will chase her away..
Any feedback on this I will listen,anything!!*


----------



## ERICS MUM

donaldduck352 said:


> *I'm sorry I let this thread get dust on it.Its been buried to page 2,nobody has posted,including me.
> So lets get this started again.I still have problems with crowded open spaces.I take A time-out and sit and try and focus on what I got to do..
> The one thing I have noticed is when I'm by myself it happens more often then when I have my DW next to me and grab her hand,then all is good. I dont know why,but when she is with me I feel safe and secure.I know no one can hurt me but myself,but with her there life is better.She cant be there all the time,and thats my downfall.I depend way too much out of her and I'm afraid I will chase her away..
> Any feedback on this I will listen,anything!!*



I know what you mean about crowded open spaces.  I had problems for years if I went shopping, and it usually ended with me rushing back to the car without finishing my shopping or other things I needed to do.

In desperation  I started to make detailed lists of where I needed to go e.g. shops, the post office, library etc and planned the order and the route I would take.  I even ticked off from my list each step that I completed and only "let" myself go home when the list was completed. It took ages to get to the point where I managed to complete my list.  I gradually added to the list including a coffee shop, busy supermarket and finally a busy international airport. This took me about 18 months.

My "current" anxiety is not being able to cope if I have a busy day with more than one planned activity such as doctor/dentist/hair appointment, meeting family for lunch, supermarket etc. Invariably I cancel one of the appointments or activities at the last minute, and immediately I feel so relieved, that feeling of dread in my stomach and head disappears.  I have no idea how to tackle this problem and I am hoping that some of you have been through similar and have found a way to cope.

Sorry this has turned into a long post, thanks for sticking with it to the end.

Linda


----------



## donaldduck352

*Linda I know exactly what your saying.I go through it almost daily.I have yet too find that point of what and how I felt just 5yrs ago.I sit back and think of what was going on at that time and there is no diff between then and now! If you read further back on this thread you will know my doc put me on Paxil 20mg Since I seen him last and I told him it felt like it reached its peak and I dont feel any better,he put me on 40mgs.Now I think he over done it or my body is just not used to it yet.I dont know.But I feel when the 40mgs start working and I reach the point were it does not cover my problems,what is next?

I am gonna make it A point in my life to search for what I call normal feeling again.The outgoing,go anywhere,live life to the max I used to be, instead of living in A shell!!

During this journey I will let you all know what happens,,Cuase I'm not gonna let it control me anymore,I wanna control it!!!*


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

Hey,

I'm here and I understand...

I've lived with panic disorder for over 10 years now...

It has nothing to do with being strong or weak...

It isn't something that you've done or haven't done...

There should be no guilt or shame...

If you were diabetic-you wouldn't blame yourself for not being strong enough or believe one of those other negative statements we all make to ourselves...

Panic and anxiety run among are a result of a chain of things-one of which is a biochemical imbalance going on in your body...

YOU can learn to live with and manage it...although you will probably always be suseptible...

It is going to be ok-maybe not in the next 10 minutes but IT WILL BE OK...

(I'm going to come back later and list some stuff that helped me...and maybe one of them will help you...)

BTW-it is estimated that a large portion of people with a drinking issue are actually trying to self medicate anxiety or depression...but it never really works...


----------



## donaldduck352

PracPerfPatricia said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm here and I understand...
> 
> I've lived with panic disorder for over 10 years now...
> 
> It has nothing to do with being strong or weak...
> 
> It isn't something that you've done or haven't done...
> 
> There should be no guilt or shame...
> 
> If you were diabetic-you wouldn't blame yourself for not being strong enough or believe one of those other negative statements we all make to ourselves...
> 
> Panic and anxiety run among are a result of a chain of things-one of which is a biochemical imbalance going on in your body...
> 
> YOU can learn to live with and manage it...although you will probably always be suseptible...
> 
> It is going to be ok-maybe not in the next 10 minutes but IT WILL BE OK...
> 
> (I'm going to come back later and list some stuff that helped me...and maybe one of them will help you...)
> 
> BTW-it is estimated that a large portion of people with a drinking issue are actually trying to self medicate anxiety or depression...but it never really works...



*I will admit ,I did like drinking some beer till what it seems the world fell apart.Now that I'm on the meds I dont drink at all....

Please post some of the things you say that helped you.I am all ears!*


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

(i was looking for a couple of books that really helped...but my stuff was shuffled around... so I will continue looking for those but in the mean time...)

Unfortunately a lot of what i'm going to say isn't magic and isn't a quick fix...(like the way a lot of people search for a quick fix with dieting and it is more of a slow and consistent march of healthy eating and excercising...)

But fortunately it does work...slowly but surely...

(You really should find a good doc-one who you are really comfortable-good chemistry, trust, etc...I went through about 5-6 till I found mine...she is the best... and you do have to "play" to find the right med-sorry)

AND STOP TRYING TO GET BACK TO NORMAL-I did that all the time and it doesn't help you-your normal is today, and your normal for tomorrow will come tomorrow....

This is boring but here goes...

1.  You can't fight it away.......for a very long time I felt very weak and would try my hardest to be tough and fight it away...(that doesn't mean you can't get the upper hand but  it has nothing to do with you being tougher than the anxiety so ...try this...instead of "fighting" it...be smart and relax and observe it as impartially as you can...you need to understand when, why and where it flairs up for you and to do that you need to pay attention (like a spy)...

2.  For now-don't berate yourself for what you can't do-be glad for what you can do and stop punishing yourself...

3,  I know this is corny but excercise-when you have a panic attack you release stress hormone-your body thinks you are under attack-ie a lion is going for you or something...you've got a little cardio in -even if you are tired and don't think you can-start slow-build up...you need to have a healthy stress outlet

4.  Of course eat as well as possible, try to limit the caffeine... (I love my coffee-so Icheat a little on this-but when I overdo-I do pay for it.)

5.  If you enjoy a drink and CAN HANDLE it...there is no reason not to have it but not as MEDICATION

6.  Engage /focus/ have something you really love doing that distracts you...


I'll be back with more and I know this sounds cliche and trite but over time it does help...

The first panic attack that I had I felt I was outside my body watching and I was positive I was going to die...

I went through months were I felt like everything around me was moving-like the floor was slanting...vibrating....I thought I would go mad...

You are living with a condition-and think of it in terms of diabetes-that you will be able to control but you can not make it just go away...I'm sorry but its true...you make have periods where it gets so minimal you may totally forget it and then you'll have a period where something will set it off...so the best thing is to learn how to "manage' it...and move on and live...

(I'm going to search for the books-there were three that really helped me...)

I hope your day is a pleasant one... -or at least find something pleasant about it...


----------



## SB1

I was on meds for my anxiety and panic for over five years and they got me through some rough spots but as the years wore on the side effects increased  and I was fortunate to learn about Cognitive behavioral therapy (aka CBT) and went through a group program that was 14-weeks long and within a month of my group ending weaned off all meds and feel better than ever now and it has been four years since I got off them and I have not looked back. It was a real struggle for me initially but once I got the hang of countering my thoughts in the TEA form exercise I made amazing progress. It's the best thing I have ever done for myself.


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

SB1-Congrats on the CBT and being able to get off your meds!

CBT is the most effective therapy for anxiety.

Sometimes ...some people have a harder time getting off their meds than others...

These are a few books that helped me...

The Anxiety & Phobia Workbook-Edmund Bourke

From Panic to Power-Lucinda Bassett

Anxiety, Phobias, & Panics-Reneau Z. Peurifoy

BTW-many anxiety prone people tend to breathe very shallowly or sometimes actually hold their breathe-which will make you dizzy/lightheaded...

Peaceful Night...


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

Hello everyone. I hope everyone is doing well.  Sorry I have not been around much-something I never thought I would do, but we are having a baby!  I never thought I could hadle it because of my anxiety problems, but the first 6-7 months I did GREAT!  Almost no anxiety at all, now that I am halfway through my third trimester and thinking more about labor, I am starting to have panic attacks again.  Extremelly hard to deal with when their is no option to use a xanax to come out of the attack, but I will survive this.


----------



## donaldduck352

LivinInTheCastle said:


> Hello everyone. I hope everyone is doing well.  Sorry I have not been around much-something I never thought I would do, but we are having a baby!  I never thought I could hadle it because of my anxiety problems, but the first 6-7 months I did GREAT!  Almost no anxiety at all, now that I am halfway through my third trimester and thinking more about labor, I am starting to have panic attacks again.  Extremelly hard to deal with when their is no option to use a xanax to come out of the attack, but I will survive this.



*Godbless and have the strenght to have your baby without worry.When my DW was in labor we found A bond that will stay with you and youres.
Theier is nothing more powerful in this world then bringing A new life into this world.
I only wish I can go back 16yrs to feel that again!!

Godspeed and I we pray that you enjoy bringing A new life into this world.
If anything this is A blessing and look at it as..

Better yet my DW will talk to you about this soon.She has battled anxiety and beat it.Her name is daisyduck-look for her post.*


----------



## disneymarie

LivinInTheCastle said:


> Hello everyone. I hope everyone is doing well.  Sorry I have not been around much-something I never thought I would do, but we are having a baby!  I never thought I could hadle it because of my anxiety problems, but the first 6-7 months I did GREAT!  Almost no anxiety at all, now that I am halfway through my third trimester and thinking more about labor, I am starting to have panic attacks again.  Extremelly hard to deal with when their is no option to use a xanax to come out of the attack, but I will survive this.



Looking at the big picture, labor is a small part and by the next day all but forgotten. There are so many alternatives for labor anymore. Talk to your doctor, there are things that you can use and do that help you focus your mission of having a baby away from thinking about it to actually enjoying each phase.

I found even in natural child birth of the kids, they only discomfort I had was just at the peak before tansition into  pushing. The pains were frequent and stronger. But now there is epidurals and that would be the way to go for me. 
I remember my Mom said to me about the after birth pains and it bothered me so bad, I had to aske the doctor. 
The pains mom meant were the few days after of cramping. She actually complained about cramps. 

Labor, for all but the hour my kids were born I could play cards, and converse. It really was transition that things turned fast. Bit i went from 4 centimeteres to 9 in two contractions. Looking back on them, I don't even remember what it was about them that was different or strong. But it never stopped me from having three more babes.

Share with the OB so you are on the same page and she can help you focus and where your thoughts and relaxing needs to be. She may even know a support person that can help. Also ask if you do feel so over whelmed during delivary what are med options.
Perhaps an ativan or something holistic that helps..do it now before in labor and forget.

LOL, as a new time mom, I had my most anxiety when the baby was teething, or cranky thinking I was doing something wrong, buy no. 2 I laughed about how I called the nursery over the baby crying and how much holding is too much that I would spoil him. I ended up switching formulas to a soy and the crying jags were reduced.

You have it in you to do all you need, never doubt yourself because as in all animals, the ability to love, care and provide is natural. The birthing, you don't know what to expect, but it is really natural to say all that you are.

I felt having my anxiety panic was going to keep me from seeing what my heart already could show me. Learn how to do tummy breathing now before birth. Put you hand on your tummy and take breaths in to feel it raise not the chest..if it is possible?????

Forten minutes sit and do that. Keep busy so thoughts do not overwhelm.
I read what to expect when your expecting for the last baby no. 4 and still learned so much. It was my bible. 
For aniety, even tonight, I keep busy, a nice warm bath or warm wash cloth with lavendar soap, domy face arms and chest, pin up my hair, Rub on lotion, sit by a window, hold a baby blanket.

I have an angel bear...a teddy angel bear I hug and love. that is some of the best medicine for me. Enjoy these last days that are so few in life that we feel that life in side us. They are the best memories in the world.


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

Hey disneymarie--thank you so much for all the wonderful tips and comforting ideas.  I guess part of my fear is that I was at the hospital with my sister during her first labor and she was in hard labor for more than 24 hours and still ended up needing a c-section.  Not that I am really scared of needing surgery, just of being in pain that long before they deicde to do it.


----------



## disneymarie

Your welcome,
Pain is very subjective that everyone is affected differently, and no ones labor is the same. I have a big tolerence to pain, my stapping near 6 ft son, has just simple procedures and he has side effects to anesthesia to throw up, he does not tolerate paim medication at all.

You could very well, have a back ache go to the doctor and find out you are in active labor and just make it to the hosital to pop the lil one out. Even every delivary is different.

By my baby 4, I thought she would pop out, but yet when labor started I went OH no, only because I knew that I had natural births, there was no epidurals offered, and progressed all at one time.

You are in control, you are in the drivers seat. Take the prenatal classes so you know the terminalogy and how far along you are by dialating and thinning to know when you can have an epidural and take it.

Understanding my anxiety now, I wonder why I thought I had to be a hero and have natural? I did have a c-section with no. 4, she was stuck with a 41 year old uterus trying to push her out. She was not even in the birth canal when the harder I needed to grunt and push labor started,

I would if you were my sis with anxiety ask the doctor because you want to remain in control, what are the stages you must meet to have the epidural, and then how long will they make you stay in active labor before deciding a c-section.....

NOW also, if you have long term anxiety panic for years and flare ups, that you actually had medicated for, maybe planning a c-section right out is the way to go. If your build is similar to your sis and you are fearing to get in that rut, or did sis want to ride it out as long as she could.

At 7pm I was ready to push and felt baby was ready. By 10 I finally gave in and said, OK, I am finished, I am going home, they talked c-section realizing, the body was not going to push this one out.
But it was only the 1/2 hour before the c-sec I was uncomfortable exhauste 
I DID NOT HAVE AN EPIDURAL I should have. 
I have no idea why I did not except since having the first baby in 1974 when everything was a la natural the thing to do. I should have been told about an option of epidural. I would have tried it if I needed it to stay focused and if anxiety was keeping me from focusing.

I left what tradition was get in the way of what a 41 year old woman should have said. I want to be as comfortable as to remain in control of my delivary and progress well. I want to know ahead of time what are my options of an epidural and when it would be given to me.

Then if the epi did not help before you feel lost, request to discuss the c-section.
In fact at 7 pm I must have had an idea she was stuck,  as I asked for a heperin loc put in so if I needed a c-section they would not dig when I was grunting.
I was watching the games shows and kneeling on the couch sounding like a something out of Harry Potter and they made me get in bed.
THEN THE GALL they turned my game show off and dh and dd put on what they wanted.

The whole thing is about you *are* in control you are not along for the ride at the discretion of others, know you limits and go with it, speak up...or have your partner know ahead of time your wishes and signs you will say or give.

It is really something you think about at this stage, but we make our self fear what we do not know, practice squats, breathings, focus, oil to rub the tummy, softest socks to wear, a baby blanket to hold and smell.
Think of the wonderful moment is so close to hold and smell that little one.
You will be amazing with info and a plan....

Even knowing there is no way you want to go 24 hours like sis and then a c-sec....discuss it now. write it down, tell the doctor.
You can't focus when stressing over something unknown.
And really discuss if you may want to just plan the c-section....
It is surgery, but, for someone with medical contributing factors, it is a consideration.
YOUR NO. 1
Keep me posted, gosh it goes so fast. My first was due Sept, 23 and came the 30th, I was only 19...35 years ago already. The last thing I remember, is how my contractions were, just they were not happy the few moments before he was born, but I was feeling fine enough to sit on the toilet and the nurse heard me grunt and got me in bed.

My dd was born on Mother day,


----------



## SB1

PracPerfPatricia said:


> SB1-Congrats on the CBT and being able to get off your meds!
> 
> CBT is the most effective therapy for anxiety.
> 
> Sometimes ...some people have a harder time getting off their meds than others...
> 
> These are a few books that helped me...
> 
> The Anxiety & Phobia Workbook-Edmund Bourke
> 
> From Panic to Power-Lucinda Bassett
> 
> Anxiety, Phobias, & Panics-Reneau Z. Peurifoy
> 
> BTW-many anxiety prone people tend to breathe very shallowly or sometimes actually hold their breathe-which will make you dizzy/lightheaded...
> 
> Peaceful Night...



Thanks for encouragingb words and for replying and sharing all those books

The book we used in my group was really good and really short and simple too. I recommend it to people with anxiety problems all the time. It's called
Been There, Done That? DO THIS! By Sam Obitz and Michelle Craske.  
I also liked the tone as it was written by former anxiety sufferers. I re-read the middle of the book, which is the meat of the book, when ever I fly on a plane to this day. 

Take care and have a Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

Hello everyone. So sorry to see this thread not being used to actively these days.  I hope everyone is doing very very well. Well I had my gorgeous baby! I had a little boy named Walter on 9-4-09, exactly 4 weeks before my due date and I did great during labor!!! I did not get a c-section, which is what I preferred, but looking back everything progressed so well, I guess I really didn't need one. In fact I went to the dr that day for a check up and whoops, was in active labor! I had no clue. I just thought I had a tiny upset tummy that day!    I had one day since the birth where my panic was so bad I was sure I was dying, but other than that I have been doing great.  I haven't even been on any meds since then.  I actually ended up delivering during the time they where weaning me of the anxiety meds. I have not decided if I will go back on them yet. I feel like if I need them to be me I will take them, if not that's great to.  I hope someone reads this and that we can get this thread going again.


----------



## donaldduck352

LivinInTheCastle said:


> Hello everyone. So sorry to see this thread not being used to actively these days.  I hope everyone is doing very very well. Well I had my gorgeous baby! I had a little boy named Walter on 9-4-09, exactly 4 weeks before my due date and I did great during labor!!! I did not get a c-section, which is what I preferred, but looking back everything progressed so well, I guess I really didn't need one. In fact I went to the dr that day for a check up and whoops, was in active labor! I had no clue. I just thought I had a tiny upset tummy that day!    I had one day since the birth where my panic was so bad I was sure I was dying, but other than that I have been doing great.  I haven't even been on any meds since then.  I actually ended up delivering during the time they where weaning me of the anxiety meds. I have not decided if I will go back on them yet. I feel like if I need them to be me I will take them, if not that's great to.  I hope someone reads this and that we can get this thread going again.





*I'm so happy for you and youres.Walter is A beautiful name.I hope ya'll are doing good and the baby is healthy.I'm also happy you did'nt need the meds to get through it!

Lets not let this thread pass,alot of peeps have this disorder that just lurk and read.We need to educate the masses on how to over come this and you done it,BRAVO!!*


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

Hi "Donald" so good to hear from you.  I think of you often, and hope you are well.  

Walter is very healthy, he just turned 4 months old and is 17.5 pounds and 26 inches  long!

I too hope this thread does not die out as it has comforted me on several occasions and hope it can do the same for others.

Anyone else still out there? Let us know how you are.


----------



## SB1

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby boy I bet you are enjoying every minute...but probably just now starting to catch up on some of your sleep.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Just dropping in to tell everyone how I've been doing.I've been feeling great.The meds are working.I feel like a new person.To top that I'm gonna be a grand daddy in less then 5 months!! I'm so excited!!*


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

Donald -- Just good to see you have posted! I am glad to hear you are doing well on your meds and that is wonderful news about becoming a grandfather. What an exciting time. Keep up the great work.


----------



## LeesyUD

ERICS MUM said:


> Have you thought about  seeing a qualified counsellor for "talking therapy" ?
> 
> I have suffered from depression and some anxiety for several years and found that talking about it with a professional helps a lot.  It has not "cured" me but has given me ways to manage it.
> 
> Good luck, its a nasty illness that reduces your "world" greatly.
> 
> Linda
> 
> PS I have a very good book called "Feel the fear and do it anyway" by Susan Jeffers.  It is not specifically aimed at anxiety and panic but it does help the reader develop confidence to work through negative feelings and build a more active life.  If you cannot face going to the book shop and searching for it, try E Bay - I bought mine there and there were many copies going cheap.




I 2nd the suggestion regarding a counselor/therapist.  I suffer from severe anxiety and depression as I have been diagnosed w/ bipolar II.  I have been off meds for about 2 years bc I was out of work and without insurance for a while.  I am about to see a new doctor and therapist.  But I have to say I have been through ALOT of therapy and it really has helped me manage my anxiety and depression better.  I cannot say I have been anywhere near perfect having been off my meds for this long.  However, me off my meds 6 to 8 years ago would be much more out of control than me off my meds now.  The therapy has really helped me gain some more control other my anxiety and depression.  Of course therapy works alot better with the meds

One thing I picked up in therapy that I will never give up now is meditation music/ guided meditation.  I find that it can really help my anxiety.  It really helps my mind take a break from all that I am worry about and helps reduce my anxiety.  

I really recommend Kelly Howell's meditation.  She has a really relaxing voice and does a great guided meditation.  She also has some music/brain wave meditation that is great too, especially for falling asleep.  They are available on itunes and work great listening to them on your ipod.  My husband does not suffer from anxiety or anything but he even started listening to the meditation stuff I have and he now listens in bed at night to help him fall asleep sometimes (so its not just a girl thing  ).


----------



## donaldduck352

*Another great form of meditation is yoga.I' m starting with a group Tuesday and it is free.I found it in the local classifieds.

We went to Busch Gardens Tampa yesterday and while everyone was on rides I was looking at the animals and taking pictures.Well out of knowhere I started feeling really dizzy.I knew exactly what it was-Panik Attack.It seems to happen when I'm alone and in big crowds.I found a bench and sat down and started my breathing technique.It took awhile to shake it off but I did and had a great day other wise.I'm so looking forward to this yoga.It may teach me more teckniques to help with the sudden attacks.I will let you know how it works.*


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

Just popping in to say hello to everyone. Been having a bit of trouble with anxiety lately. Alot going on in our lives right now. Am back on the meds, I think they are helping some. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Well talking to my beautiful DW today,I relized it as my mom's birthday.She passed away in November! 

It hit me hard.I always got her a present,she loved dolls,and cooked her a steak.

Now I'm beside myself.Seems like no one cares how I feel about it.

My dad is not doing good at all 
.We had a will drawn up yesterday and this is ripping me apart by the seams.

I think I'm gonna need help more then the meds can give me!!

This is a tough road for me to handle.I"ll put this in the Lords Hands too help me....*


----------



## LivinInTheCastle

Hi Donald, I am very sorry to hear about the hard time you are having. A parents death or illness is an extremely hard thing to go through. My father passed earlier this year after a very bad illness so I understand what you are feeling. If you feel the need, go and talk to your doctor about a quick working medicine like xanax that you can take if the situation becomes bad quickly. It will calm you down. Let us know if you need anything. We are here for you.


----------



## Just*the*ten*of*us

Hi there everyone. Great to see a thread like this. I just had a baby 2 months ago and am suffering from Postpartum depression and postpartum anxiety, as well as some panic and ocd. Sounds fun, huh? lol I'm happy to see other people coping like me. I see a therapist weekly, but am not on any meds, by my own choice. I had an extremely bad experience when I first took them. My doctor prescribed me xanax, which only made things worse for me, and then effexor which I was only on for a few days, but I had a severe reaction to. At this point I'm more scared to take meds than not. I just filled a prescription for prozac, but I'm not sure if I should take it or not. For me, meditation has helped, as well as yoga. I take l-theanine supplements, which I swear by, as well as a multivitamin. For the most part, these things work well, but I still have my moments, which is why I'm considering the prozac. I have a big problem at the moment with obsessive thinking, which can feel like its ruining my life, and the dr assures me it works wonders for people with that issue. Well, anyway, glad to see this thread is here, and I'll definitely keep my eyes open for new posts!


----------



## donaldduck352

LivinInTheCastle said:


> Hi Donald, I am very sorry to hear about the hard time you are having. A parents death or illness is an extremely hard thing to go through. My father passed earlier this year after a very bad illness so I understand what you are feeling. If you feel the need, go and talk to your doctor about a quick working medicine like xanax that you can take if the situation becomes bad quickly. It will calm you down. Let us know if you need anything. We are here for you.



*I'm sorry about that long rant that night.It just felt like everything came crashing down on me at one time.

Thank you for listening.You been on this thread awhile and know how this feels.Thank You again!!
*


Just*the*ten*of*us said:


> Hi there everyone. Great to see a thread like this. I just had a baby 2 months ago and am suffering from Postpartum depression and postpartum anxiety, as well as some panic and ocd. Sounds fun, huh? lol I'm happy to see other people coping like me. I see a therapist weekly, but am not on any meds, by my own choice. I had an extremely bad experience when I first took them. My doctor prescribed me xanax, which only made things worse for me, and then effexor which I was only on for a few days, but I had a severe reaction to. At this point I'm more scared to take meds than not. I just filled a prescription for prozac, but I'm not sure if I should take it or not. For me, meditation has helped, as well as yoga. I take l-theanine supplements, which I swear by, as well as a multivitamin. For the most part, these things work well, but I still have my moments, which is why I'm considering the prozac. I have a big problem at the moment with obsessive thinking, which can feel like its ruining my life, and the dr assures me it works wonders for people with that issue. Well, anyway, glad to see this thread is here, and I'll definitely keep my eyes open for new posts!



*Sorry that youre feelling like this.Let me tell you,you are not alone.They are GREAT people on this thread.The worst part of having anxiety and deppresion is you will feel like no knowes or understans you.But here we do and we care.

Now they tried to give me Prozac and it worked great(well after walking around like Ozzy for a week),but the side effect I got from it was the VERY vivid dreams it gave me.I don't ever want them again PERIOD...
Now it may work for you,but it does take meds like these weeks to work properly with your body.I would say take them.It could make the diff between living life or hiding from it..

Let us know how you are doing,we care.
                                                     dd352*


----------



## Reginat

Hi!

I don't see a depression/loneliness thread, so I'm chiming in on this one.

Positive action:  I start school again tomorrow.  (Mid-life career change, age 48). 

I also need to make some friends.

Turning it over to my Higher Power.  Seeing DIS pics also helps.

Thanks for being here.

Regina


----------



## WHIT1

donaldduck352 said:


> I've been lurking around here for a bit,and reading some posts.I got to say you all are a great caring bunch
> 
> I usaully donn't talk about my health problems to others.But I'm probally not the only one going through this.
> 
> For the past month I've been going through a tuff time.My panic attacks have gotting so bad I cann't evan go into a store without feeling like I'm going to pass out.I've been missing work,donn't want to go anywere there are people.
> 
> My wife finnaly talked me into going to the doctor a few days ago and had attack there.A quart of blood later,he ran all kind of tests.Blood suger fine,cholest fine no liver problems no thyroid problems.So he put me on hydroxyzine.Been taking it for 2 days now and I feel worse,and he is closed today..
> I know I'm not the only 1 with this condition.Does it get better??



If you decide to go on xanax , which by the way is the best drug for anixety and panic attacks , do not take antihistimes. I have been on xanax for  20 yrs and the stupid drs gave me antihistimes and I ended up climbing the walls and my heart racing. This is not good for someone who suffers from panic attacks. I looked it up in the PDR book and it says xanax will interact with antihistamines. I know how you feel going into the store alone, I am at that point and cannot go in at all.The overhead lights are to bright and when they hit the shiny floor  and then hits my eyes, I start getting dizzy and loopy.The panic sets in and I feel like I'm going to pass out. So I feel your pain. You have to talk to yourself in your head and say "YOU ARE OK", keep saying this. DO NOT EVER GIVE YOURSELF NEGATIVE FEEDBACK ALWAYS POSITIVE. Don't ever let someone else  create negative vibes. I will tell you the first time it took me 8 long months to gain control, but I did it and you will to. Get a book for dealing with the panic  disorder , this is what helped me. Also going to WDW my happy place, this is helped me alot when I have relapses and you will. Good luck and you will win in the end.


----------



## Reginat

Reginat said:


> Hi!
> 
> Positive action:  I start school again tomorrow.
> 
> I also need to make some friends.



Update on the first couple weeks of school:  I just did really well on some homework.  I'm not sure how I did on my first Main Test today, but I basically did the best I could.

In terms of reaching out to people, I initiated getting a cup of coffee with a distant relative last week.

One day at a time!

Regina in NC


----------



## donaldduck352

*Reginat,thats all we can ask for,oneday at a time. 

Today is the day I told the docs last year too this date to pull the plug on my mom and watch her die.

I tell ya'what,people don't understand at times.My DW is crawling up and down my butt for not bieng me.I told her"how would you know unless you been thru it"..Well arguement started on that.

How too cope is the question and keep peace among the one's I love???*


----------



## glammadiva

While you must take care
of yourself, please include
your DW and treat her kindly
and include her in any counseling sessions. My soon to be ex has long-standing mental health issues. Finally could not take the neglect and abuse and finally left after 30 years. If he had been kind more often and included me in some of his sessions instead of shutting me out and shutting down for almost a year things might be different. Good luck and I will pray for you, None of you are walking an easy road.


----------



## JeansG

I don't know 'why' really, but it seems I'm very obsessive over a lot of things. I like being in control of situations and doing them myself and I have a hard time thinking that other people will do things right when I'm not there doing them.

It gets worse when it gets to the point where your partner doesn't know what to tell you to help and/or gets frustrated because you continue to worry.

^^U Any suggestions as to what I could do or don't? It usually goes that I worry, voice my worry to my partner (a lot of times, because she doesn't know what to do to assure me it'll be fine), and my partner gets frustrated, which ends up making me feel depressed and 'unloved'.

I know probably most of these things is somehow my doing, maybe I'm exaggerating and making them bigger in my mind, but still...has anyone experienced this? How do you cope with it? And mostly what can I do? I feel quite alone on it, since I can't go to my parents and my partner...well, I'm ending up just wanting to reserve my worries now because it ends up with her frustrated when I constantly tell her that I worry and it ends up in an argument.

Any advice? (Please, no suggestions of going to a therapist. I really don't have the money to go to one.) 

Thank you DonaldDuck354 for redirecting me here!


----------



## donaldduck352

JeansG said:


> I don't know 'why' really, but it seems I'm very obsessive over a lot of things. I like being in control of situations and doing them myself and I have a hard time thinking that other people will do things right when I'm not there doing them.
> 
> It gets worse when it gets to the point where your partner doesn't know what to tell you to help and/or gets frustrated because you continue to worry.
> 
> ^^U Any suggestions as to what I could do or don't? It usually goes that I worry, voice my worry to my partner (a lot of times, because she doesn't know what to do to assure me it'll be fine), and my partner gets frustrated, which ends up making me feel depressed and 'unloved'.
> 
> I know probably most of these things is somehow my doing, maybe I'm exaggerating and making them bigger in my mind, but still...has anyone experienced this? How do you cope with it? And mostly what can I do? I feel quite alone on it, since I can't go to my parents and my partner...well, I'm ending up just wanting to reserve my worries now because it ends up with her frustrated when I constantly tell her that I worry and it ends up in an argument.
> 
> Any advice? (Please, no suggestions of going to a therapist. I really don't have the money to go to one.)
> 
> Thank you DonaldDuck354 for redirecting me here!



*You are so welcome to join this thread.The more the better too help others with this problem.We are here too help,I promise>>>>*


----------



## petals

Dance! I find anything I do in evenings dancing or music wise cheers me up unfortunately I don't get to do it alot


----------



## Poohlove

I find that a cup of chamomile tea and yoga go a long way.  The more I exercise the better I feel on so many levels.  Has anyone tried Valerian Root? I have heard from several people that they have had success with it.


----------

